# Starting to offer online watercolor / self-care workshops could you give advice



## Jaime Reynolds (5 mo ago)

Hey I just hit publish on these watercolor classes I decided to start offering. I did some in person years ago but then the pandemic hit and I had my second child. Could you look at these descriptions / title and let me know if they make sense and if you get a sense of the value vs. the price point please? Specifically for this one-on-one decompression session.

thank you for your time!


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

Seems a little high to me for an online course. Especially when in many places face to face tuition at local colleges etc are available as night classes etc


----------



## Jaime Reynolds (5 mo ago)

iandandavies said:


> Seems a little high to me for an online course. Especially when in many places face to face tuition at local colleges etc are available as night classes etc


Thanks! Yeah I’m just trying to value my time but I see your point. It is one on one as opposed to in a class with other people like at university. Maybe an option around $60 or $120 if you buy materials from me… I’ll keep thinking


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

I applaud anyone who steps up to the plate and starts an online business/class/etc. Entrepreneurship is a long and hard row to hoe. (Been there, done that quite a few times)

That said, there is a separate section of the forums for discussions about *business in art* - both generally and individual's specific business challenges. That might be a much better area to post and would probably garner much more attention and more responses.


----------



## Jaime Reynolds (5 mo ago)

Mullanphy said:


> I applaud anyone who steps up to the plate and starts an online business/class/etc. Entrepreneurship is a long and hard row to hoe. (Been there, done that quite a few times)
> 
> That said, there is a separate section of the forums for discussions about *business in art* - both generally and individual's specific business challenges. That might be a much better area to post and would probably garner much more attention and more responses.


Oh cool! Ok thanks


----------

